# I need Prayer Warriors.....



## Woody's Janitor (Nov 11, 2008)

One of my best friends, Tommy Ray Kittle formerly of Athens GA, is in very bad health. He has been battling cancer for over a year and now the Doctors fear it has gone to his lungs. The out-come doesn't look good. Tommy Ray has been considered one of the best Blues Harpist in the GA-FLA area. Your prayers will be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Lorri (Nov 11, 2008)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Paymaster (Nov 11, 2008)

My Prayers are added.


----------



## Woody's Janitor (Nov 11, 2008)

Here's a little info on Tommy Ray. THIS TOOK PLACE A YEAR AGO.

Bikers and Local businesses help out musician

I'm a Blues aficionado. I mean I really LOVE Blues music, particularly bands with a good harmonica player. I've seen Blues bands all over the country and there are two Blues harp players in the Jacksonville area that are among the best I have ever heard play. One of those two, Tommy Ray Kittle, was diagnosed with colon cancer. Tommy had been enduring the chemotherapy and radiation treatments while still working, until he had to have surgery to remove a cancerous tumor. While he is recovering from the surgery for the next couple of months, Tommy is unable to work his regular job and has been informed by his employer that he has no disability insurance. He can't even play any music gigs, due to the surgery.

Tommy currently lives in St. Augustine, but comes from Athens, Georgia. He has been singing since he was three years old, started playing guitar at the age of eight, and has been playing Blues harp since 1984 with various Blues bands. He additionally was the front man for a group out of Athens, called the Condors, that played all over Georgia.

Some friends of his, Chuck and Julie Johnson, with a lot of help from Robert and Terri Wagner, James Townsend, and Brian and Bobby Kessinger, decided to organize a benefit to help out Tommy with his bills and living expenses. They got together with Ed and June Brown, and set up a motorcycle poker run and party afterwards at Whitey's Fish Camp on SR 220 on Fleming Island. For those unfamiliar with poker runs, there are five designated stops, including the start and end points (usually bars), where each participant will draw a card. At the end of the run, the holder of the best poker hand wins the pre-determined cash prize. For this poker run, the designated stops were: starting point-Whitey's Fish Camp; 1st stop-the Howling Wolf in Putnam Hall; 2nd stop-the Hi Level Bar in Palatka; 3rd stop-John's Pit Stop in Green Cove Springs; and then back to Whitey's for a total of 98 miles.

Chuck and Julie put out the word for donatable items and wound up with over three thousand dollars in goodies to raffle-off at the post run party. Some of the donors included: Adamec Harley Davidson, the Lex and Terry Radio Network, and sportscaster Sam Kouvaris. There were many, many more donors, but I have to apologize for not having the room to include them all. The biggest contributor was Whitey's Fish Camp on SR 220 in Fleming Island, who hosted the poker run kick off and the party afterwards. The Johnsons also got in touch with Weaver, the front man for a new band called "Captain Hook". Tommy has stood in and played many, many times with Weaver's various bands over the last few years, and Weaver readily accepted the invitation for Captain Hook to play at the benefit, along with various musical friends from around the Jacksonville area.

Chuck Johnson and Robert Wagner had Tee shirts made for the working volunteers that unofficially named this event the "Warped Colon Benefit" in Tommy's honor. Even though slightly morbid, Tommy loved it and was even wearing one of the Tee shirts. Ed Brown labored over the grill all day, cooking all of the food for the participants. Despite heart bypass surgery 4 months prior, James Townsend collected a record amount of the donations.

There is a peculiarity about bikers that when someone is in need, even someone they have never met, they will drop everything to go on a ride to help that person. This happened again with Tommy Ray Kittle. The poker run on August 4th was a success, despite the occasional outpourings of Florida's Liquid Sunshine. 54 motorcycles signed up, along with their various passengers. Each person made a suggested $10 donation for each desired poker hand. This donation also entitled the participants to a free dinner at the party at Whitey's and the opportunity to listen to some outstanding rock music. Tickets were also sold for a 50-50 drawing. A 50-50 drawing is where special tickets are sold, a drawing is held, and the winner receives half of the special ticket sales. The other half goes to the beneficiary of the event. $400 was raised through the 50-50 drawing, with the winner receiving $200 of that. However, the winner donated his entire portion back!

The music performed by Captain Hook and friends was absolutely fantastic. Captain Hook consists of lead guitarist Weaver, Jennifer Bruce on vocals, Dell Hand on bass, and Burt Rayburn of the Robbie Ducie Band from Augusta, Georgia (who happens to also be Tommy's cousin), standing in on drums. Jen Bruce has a voice that is awesome, her range has been described as going as low and deep as a glass of bourbon whiskey to higher than Axel Rose or Robert Plant, occasionally in the same breath! Walk on performers included Ron Grimes on guitar, Jim Jurnigan on guitar, and the other of the two best harmonica players I was talking about earlier, Whitey Brown. Also appearing was the 18-year-old phenomenon, Caitlin Johnson, daughter of Chuck and Judy. Just recently graduated from high school, Caitlin started out as a music student of Weaver's and has developed into an excellent guitar player, singer, and song writer in her own right. She has been playing occasionally with Weaver's previous bands and is going to be the lead-in performer for Captain Hook in a set of shows in Pennsylvania, later this month.

With the entry money from the poker run, 50-50 prize earnings, and all other contributions, over $2600 was raised to help out Tommy. Unlike a lot of charities where only the profits go to the beneficiary after paying out expenses, ALL proceeds went to Tommy. All work, effort, prizes, and food were donated without charge to help out Tommy.


----------



## cmghunter (Nov 11, 2008)

May our heavenly father walk with him and keep him near,in this tragic time.


----------



## Smokey (Nov 11, 2008)




----------



## valkrod (Nov 11, 2008)

*Prayer*

Will keep Tommy in my prayers.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Nov 11, 2008)

Prayers sent


----------



## Greg Tench (Nov 11, 2008)

Prayers sent Teddy.


----------



## chiefsquirrel83 (Nov 11, 2008)

I will say a prayer for him.


----------



## Arrow3 (Nov 11, 2008)

Hate to hear the news of your friend Teddy...We will keep him in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## DOXIELADY (Nov 11, 2008)

prayers sent


----------



## Woody's Janitor (Nov 12, 2008)

Darla, Tommy's sister, called me about an hour ago and said they had just taken him in.  The lung they were going to biopsy had collapsed, so they had to switch to the other one.  The doc’s said they’ll have to put him on a ventilator in order to do the procedure.  They will put a tube in the collapsed lung and do a wedge biopsy in the other lung.  He said they would try and get him off the ventilator as quickly as possible after he comes out - because the longer he stays on, the harder it is to get him off.  He wouldn’t get enough oxygen without it for the surgery.  Darla said she would call as quickly as they know something, so I’ll keep everyone posted.  Keep praying…..for God’s will.


----------



## Lorri (Nov 12, 2008)

Woody's Janitor said:


> Darla, Tommy's sister, called me about an hour ago and said they had just taken him in.  The lung they were going to biopsy had collapsed, so they had to switch to the other one.  The doc’s said they’ll have to put him on a ventilator in order to do the procedure.  They will put a tube in the collapsed lung and do a wedge biopsy in the other lung.  He said they would try and get him off the ventilator as quickly as possible after he comes out - because the longer he stays on, the harder it is to get him off.  He wouldn’t get enough oxygen without it for the surgery.  Darla said she would call as quickly as they know something, so I’ll keep everyone posted.  Keep praying…..for God’s will.




Another prayer sent.


----------



## StriperAddict (Nov 12, 2008)

Prayers from here, Teddy.  Sorry to hear about your friend, I'll esp. pray he doesn't suffer from pain, and for comfort during this battle.


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 12, 2008)

In our prayers, Teddy.


----------



## LJay (Nov 12, 2008)

Prayers sent Teddy.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 13, 2008)

Prayers sent


----------



## justme (Nov 13, 2008)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Andyroo (Nov 13, 2008)

prayers sent


----------



## Jasper (Nov 13, 2008)

Prayers sent!


----------



## LOCOLACEY (Nov 14, 2008)

prayer sent. sorry to hear this about your friend, cancer stinks!


----------



## Woody's Janitor (Dec 26, 2008)

Tommy Ray Kittle left us today around noon. He is with our Lord.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Dec 26, 2008)

Just saw this today....Very sorry to hear of his illness and
passing....
My mothers maiden name was Kittle...Might have been related...


----------



## crackerdave (Dec 26, 2008)

I just saw it,too - I apologize for that,and send my prayers for Tommy's family and friends.

I used to live in St.Augustine,and ramble all over Georgia and Florida pickin' and singin'.I've heard Tommy play before and he was nothing short of awesome. He truly had a gift.


----------



## Goatwoman (Dec 26, 2008)

*Prayers*

Prayers are sent !


----------



## Georgiagirl (Dec 27, 2008)

prayers added for his family and friends


----------



## Lorri (Dec 27, 2008)

Prayers sent for his family.  He is in a better place.


----------



## NoOne (Dec 27, 2008)

prayers sent


----------



## turk2di (Dec 28, 2008)

Prayers sent!


----------



## backwoodsjoe (Dec 28, 2008)

Prayers sent up for Tommy Ray's family. My God bless them all.


----------



## ewdavie (Dec 28, 2008)

I only knew Tommy for a couple years,but he was a great guy and one of the best blues-harp players I've ever heard play. He's in a better place now and my prayers go out to his family.


----------

